# Sig wird nicht angezeigt



## mikozi (2. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

Wollte mal ne schlichte, einfache Sig in Form von:

Liebe Grüße aus Bremen
Mireille

speichern, aber sie wird nicht angezeigt. Zumindest seh ich sie nirgends unter meinen Beiträgen. Das Häkchen bei "Sig anzeigen" ist auch drin.
Woran kann das noch liegen, das sie nicht zu sehen ist? 

LG Mireille


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Also ich sehe sie.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Ich sehe sie auch


----------



## mikozi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Okay...:__ nase  Ja bei dem neuen Beitrag ist sie, aber bei den alten nicht. Dachte, da würde sie dann auch angezeigt werden. 
Hat sich also schon erledigt, danke euch!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Nee,
da bin ich auch schon mal drüber gestolpert. Auch Änderungen an der Sig greifen erst danach. Bis dahin wird überall die Alte angezeigt.


----------



## Joachim (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Eine Sig-Änderung greift prinzipiell auf alle je geschriebenen Beiträge - jedoch sollte man einmal neu laden (F5 drücken), danach ist die Änderung sichtbar.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

   Ich denke eher nicht.

Hier ein Beitrag von mir aus 2007

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

Da ist meine jetzige Sig nicht zu sehen

Oder liegt das vielleicht am Serverumzug ?


----------



## Kareem (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Hallo,
@Annett: wie hast du das mit dem Bild hinbekommen???


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

N'abend.

Die Änderung greift nur, wenn man bereits die Signatur aktiviert hatte. Dann wird sie auch rückwirkend in allen jemals geschriebenen Beiträgen angezeigt. 
Hatte ich keine aktiviert, wird sie dort auch nicht angezeigt. 
So wird es wohl bei Mireille gewesen sein. 

@Kareem
Das nennt sich Bildschirmfoto oder auch Screenshot. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screenshot


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Nein Annett, siehe Beitrag #7 von mir


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Hi.

Du hast in den uralten Beiträgen händisch immer wieder mit "Uwe" unterschrieben, also hattest Du die Signatur anscheinend noch nicht aktiviert. 

Das hat absolut nichts mit dem Serverwechsel zu tun - wieso auch? Dann müßte das viel mehr User und auch mich betreffen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4
Einer meiner ersten Beiträge mit aktivierter Signatur. 
Damals sogar noch in der alten phpBB-Software geschrieben.

Natürlich stand da ehemals was anderes in der Signatur - aber sie ändert sich nun mal überall.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sig wird nicht angezeigt*

Na gut, 
ich glaub dir das einfach mal so   Mag sein das meine Sig nicht Aktiv war.


----------

